# What are  the cadets all about.



## dylan_infantry (8 Sep 2005)

I was just wondering what types of things that you do in the cadets.

thanks   ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Sep 2005)

26 pages of threads on cadets - start reading.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,12.0.html


----------

